# U.K Average price - 1/8th, 1/2, ounce etc...



## burlingo (Jan 21, 2009)

hi,

just wondering what other people in the u.k are paying for their weed?

just trying to figure something out.....

where i am it's 20 GBP for an eight, of anything (good or bad quality bud)

i haven't needed to buy in a while but when i was, i never bought more than an eighth at a time.

just wondering what you'd pay for a 



quarter
half ounce
ounce
pound? etc.....
thanks


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 21, 2009)

£25 an eighth ere. but its shit. weve got some of that sprayed shit going around


----------



## burlingo (Jan 21, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> £25 an eighth ere. but its shit. weve got some of that sprayed shit going around


25, damn...

that's why i NEVER want to buy again. i like to think that i can trust it, but you can never be too sure.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 21, 2009)

ye i no, home grown is the best. save u a lot of money in the long run


----------



## del66666 (Jan 21, 2009)

20 a hen,35-40 a q, 115-135 an oz,475-500 alf bar,900-975 a bar.if you can find it that is.


----------



## lazlowoodbine (Jun 1, 2011)

£20 a bag (1.7g) street is normal. That is for unremarkable couchlock volume crop. Trade is 180-200 on the oz. The top end is for top quality - perhaps even higher for the 'champagne'. You can expect to pay a tenner a gram for the top product - but be aware this idea may be used to inflate price generally resulting in a higher price for mediocre goods. Most commercial growers do so with volume in mind foremost. I thought this needed an update. Apologies if otherwise.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 2, 2011)

lazlowoodbine said:


> £20 a bag (1.7g) street is normal. That is for unremarkable couchlock volume crop. Trade is 180-200 on the oz. The top end is for top quality - perhaps even higher for the 'champagne'. You can expect to pay a tenner a gram for the top product - but be aware this idea may be used to inflate price generally resulting in a higher price for mediocre goods. Most commercial growers do so with volume in mind foremost. I thought this needed an update. Apologies if otherwise.


Sounds about right to me in London at least.


----------



## Bonghostage (Jun 2, 2011)

Up here in Glasgow it's £20 for about 2 - 2.5g, and usually 50 for 7 - 8g


----------



## dava (Jun 2, 2011)

£20 = 2g

90-100 half Z

190-200+ a Z


----------



## Tenner (Jun 2, 2011)

I never weighed mine but it comes in the classic 20 bag, sometimes quite full and sometimes a little less but dank. This is in Yorkshire. 4cm x 4cm bag tucked with bud.

It doesn`t last long at fucking all. lol. A £20 bags always £30 with all the munchies too... Costs so damn much, can`t wait to get some shit growing... Dealer also does 3 for £50 but your gonna get less in the baggies that way anyway, they are just plain crafty fuckers... 

I had a taste of some bud smuggled over from Amsterdam and it kicked the general UK skunks ass twice, literally. 

I hate it when they sell it damp/wet too... 

Plus it plain sucks anyway, an 1/8th oz is supposed to be 3.5gr, I highly doubt getting that dry and of good quality. All this fucking around and I can`t wait to grow!!! 

Anyone have any idea how easy it is to be "detected" in any way while growing weed in the UK using say, LED`s or CFL`s? I can understand the risks rise if your growing more than 5-10 plants due to smell/temperature/power consumption etc..


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 6, 2011)

Exactly. What is referred to as an 'eighth' (yeah...) and sold for £20 is usually anywhere between 1.7 and 2.5, rather than 3.5 -_-;

Bah. But like I said, it may be shake but there is no other way I'm getting half an o for £50.


----------



## bobtokes (Jun 6, 2011)

dava said:


> £20 = 2g
> 
> 90-100 half Z
> 
> 190-200+ a Z


 
thats about the same as, where i am


----------



## XxHazexX (Jun 6, 2011)

15 shillings for the 1/8


----------



## mzn710 (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm in the West Midlands and I pick up bud here sometimes when I'm super desperate, its between 1.5 - 2.5g for £20, sometimes good sometimes bad, basically an absolute lottery. Sometimes I pick up from a dude in London and its usually better quality but still usually under 2 grams, the dealers must make a mint. Just out of interest, anyone know the prices for qp or a pound in the UK?

Peace out x


----------



## Tenner (Jun 26, 2011)

mzn710 said:


> I'm in the West Midlands and I pick up bud here sometimes when I'm super desperate, its between 1.5 - 2.5g for £20, sometimes good sometimes bad, basically an absolute lottery. Sometimes I pick up from a dude in London and its usually better quality but still usually under 2 grams, the dealers must make a mint. Just out of interest, anyone know the prices for qp or a pound in the UK?
> 
> Peace out x


I think thats what they were referring to as a "bar" and "alf bar" earlier. Your better off getting some growlights and a carbon filter for that money. Buy some plywood and coat it with white PVC then turn it into a box with a filter outlet or something  My future plan anyway, thinking 4 of the best genetic hydro plants I can get planted in this box  Box has bottom open so you can lift it off. Imposing my fantasy on you here but its a good idea for a small scale grow op


----------



## mzn710 (Jun 26, 2011)

Tenner said:


> I think thats what they were referring to as a "bar" and "alf bar" earlier. Your better off getting some growlights and a carbon filter for that money. Buy some plywood and coat it with white PVC then turn it into a box with a filter outlet or something  My future plan anyway, thinking 4 of the best genetic hydro plants I can get planted in this box  Box has bottom open so you can lift it off. Imposing my fantasy on you here but its a good idea for a small scale grow op


Sounds like a good plan my man. Sooner you put that in motion the better. Yeah I got that but that post was from 2009 I think, a pound for £900? Really? This is my grow as of a few hours ago. Was just curious of current prices for that amount. 

Peace out x


----------



## Tenner (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks great man its gonna be blooming  What sort of yields do you estimate from that hookup? Pretty bored paying for weed here and I`m gonna sort it soon when I save up a little and change houses. Thinking of going the LED way  I`m a right techy bastard  I`m so excited to do it too!!


----------



## mzn710 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks man. This grow is different to my usual, I normally have a perpetual grow going on with autos (I only have the luxury of one room and perpetual is important to me) but as I'm moving house I have stopped it. Currently got 5 auto AK48s and 2 Red Dwarf. In the past the AKs have pulled around 1.5oz each, never grown Reds before so I dunno on those. So maybe around 10oz from this round. 

Yeah I have had to buy because I didn't ration my last harvest well enough, not a good situation. I have never been convinced about LEDs, although I haven't really looked at them properly. Oh man there is nothing as good as having a crop on the go, I love having a project going at all times haha.

Sorry to everyone for going slightly off topic :s

Peace out x


----------



## Tenner (Jun 26, 2011)

I`m not an experienced grower but nice yield! Yeah theres something to do with projects and DIY!  

Thanks for the info mate quite inspiring 

(Oh should propably say though, buying while growing ain`t the best idea)


----------



## iiKode (Oct 18, 2012)

Got some good cheese where i live (scotland) not gunna say what city but heres the prices for cheese. £25 - 1.5g and you can always get 1g for a tenner but its nothing to some of the good shit going around. hash is like tenner for 3.5, 35 for a half oz, 65 for an oz


----------



## DracoMerda (Jun 27, 2013)

lazlowoodbine said:


> £20 a bag (1.7g) street is normal. That is for unremarkable couchlock volume crop. Trade is 180-200 on the oz. The top end is for top quality - perhaps even higher for the 'champagne'. You can expect to pay a tenner a gram for the top product - but be aware this idea may be used to inflate price generally resulting in a higher price for mediocre goods. Most commercial growers do so with volume in mind foremost. I thought this needed an update. Apologies if otherwise.


In the Midlands, it's roughly about £10 for a 'tenbag' which can range from 1.3 to 1.7. Eighth is £20, which is 1 2.2 to a 2.5. An 'on weight eighth' costs about £25 and is usually about 3.3 to a 3.5/7. A Q is about £45 - £50 and is about 7-8g. It's quite a bit cheeper over here it seems. Prices like this are for most types.


----------



## weedman1989 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tenner said:


> I had a taste of some bud smuggled over from Amsterdam and it kicked the general UK skunks ass twice, literally.
> 
> www.dutchfreedom.com
> 
> I used this and it's great! Pretend you need it for medical use!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 5, 2014)

Prices at home in the UK are ludicrous. Pure Harrods. 10 quid a gram and 6k on a kg. literally half that price here.


----------



## Commander Strax (Jan 6, 2014)

Don't you fish and chip eaters weigh stuff in Stones??


----------



## SunnyJim (Jan 6, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> Don't you fish and chip eaters weigh stuff in Stones??


We use a combination of Imperial and Metric, just to keep things complicated.


----------



## Rolfen (Aug 1, 2015)

In south-west London, now (summer 2015), it's about 20 pounds for the 1.7-1.8 g bag for me. The more you buy the cheaper it gets (but it remains effing expensive). For example I know a guy who does things such as 5 bags for the price of 4.
I've heard that you can get it cheaper in the East. Judging from the looks of it, it must be true.
One guy boasted that he gets 2 grams and a hair for 20 pounds, in the east. Probably a better than average deal.
It's powerful weed.


----------



## leftyguitar (Aug 1, 2015)

@ months from today I'll be in Amsterdam. Yay!!! I expect to be a mess.


----------



## DanTarK (Jul 11, 2017)

South Wales, decent cheese and the like from my local guy, £50 for 1/2 and I get it delivered, I'm quite happy with the arrangements to be honest


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2017)

DanTarK said:


> South Wales, decent cheese and the like from my local guy, £50 for 1/2 and I get it delivered, I'm quite happy with the arrangements to be honest


You tried as lachlan and now this after you got caught socking it?


----------



## joeyg88 (Jul 11, 2017)

£10 a gram for good quality weed usually silver haze, amnesia, kush, cheese. £200 an ounce.


----------



## Newb grow (Aug 1, 2020)

I know these posts are from back in 2017 but I'm trying to sell 18 ounces, I'm. A new grower, been let down with contacts, anyone got any in South East Wales?


----------



## lokie (Aug 1, 2020)

Newb grow said:


> I know these posts are from back in 2017 but I'm trying to sell 18 ounces, I'm. A new grower, been let down with contacts, anyone got any in South East Wales?






Welcome to TnT!

Fist post and you choose to violate the TOS with an ad?


Bold move.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2020)

Newb grow said:


> I know these posts are from back in 2017 but I'm trying to sell 18 ounces, I'm. A new grower, been let down with contacts, anyone got any in South East Wales?


Have you read site TOS?
The only way to do what you’re doing is as a registered advertiser.
Contact @potroast ...


----------



## IndoBlazing76 (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm in the South West and don't normally pay as I grow, but my neighbour deals and when he has something nice in I'll pay £20 for an 1/8, but street price is notmally £25, although I know folks who are paying up to £50 for alleged Cali shit because it comes all nicely packaged in a tin. Such bullshit, ive seen a guy printing off labels for his tins and robbing folks blind, terrible behaviour.


----------



## IndoBlazing76 (Aug 1, 2020)

IndoBlazing76 said:


> I'm in the South West and don't normally pay as I grow, but my neighbour deals and when he has something nice in I'll pay £20 for an 1/8, but street price is notmally £25, although I know folks who are paying up to £50 for alleged Cali shit because it comes all nicely packaged in a tin. Such bullshit, ive seen a guy printing off labels for his tins and robbing folks blind, terrible behaviour.


Wow, just realised how old this post is, im way too high, lol.


----------



## 2cent (Aug 1, 2020)

250 an oz here atm lol 3.5 for 40.
Having 70mile travel to get 180s
Shame we cant trade here Haha


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2020)

About a £?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm confused why it's acceptable to buy a 1.7, 2, or even a 2.5.

A half (Har, Har que, half quarter) is 3.5 grams. No more, no less.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2020)

Are we talking about gold?

I traded an oz. and a quarter of indoor fire for these a few years ago. So it was $5 face for an oz. and a quarter. I had more but the guy only had this $5.

The weed is long gone but gold is forever.

Have you seen the price of gold lately?


----------



## Jappa (Nov 24, 2021)

burlingo said:


> hi,
> 
> just wondering what other people in the u.k are paying for their weed?
> 
> ...


Its £60 for an 1/8th


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 24, 2021)

Jappa said:


> Its £60 for an 1/8th


WELCOME to RIU


----------



## Buzzzxx (Nov 24, 2021)

I am visiting the U.K. next June for a weeks vacation in the Liverpool area. As the time gets closer, I will be hitting up my uk brothers and sisters on advice on where I can score some good buds while I am there


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2021)

Jappa said:


> Its £60 for an 1/8th


Who buy 3 grams of pot?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2021)

Buzzzxx said:


> I am visiting the U.K. next June for a weeks vacation in the Liverpool area. As the time gets closer, I will be hitting up my uk brothers and sisters on advice on where I can score some good buds while I am there


This place is owned by the NSA. They cooperate with Interpol. You may not like the results you get.


----------



## heehaw (Jan 4, 2022)

Bonghostage said:


> Up here in Glasgow it's £20 for about 2 - 2.5g, and usually 50 for 7 - 8g


i live up in stornoway isle of lewis dude and its ..ready for this? ... £300 an oz of starrdawgg hahaha seriously man.. thats why i grow the shit myself i get rid of a wee bit here nd there which means i can cut down on the hours i NEED to work to make my doe ....


----------



## PeatPhreak (Jan 4, 2022)

They mix weed with tobacco because it's so expensive. Cough...cough.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 4, 2022)

I mix weed with weed, because I can. An abundance of marijuana is a good problem to have. 

I typically will buy a pound. My uncle is hooking me. Said he would just give me a pound. I told him I'd give him at least 500 bucks. Last pound I bought was 800.

I need to get my grow started up again but at these prices....

SH420


----------



## Danja-83 (Jan 4, 2022)

I can get alien dawg packed up for like £ 100 an oz in bars etc. Never seen it this low before .


----------



## heehaw (Jan 4, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> I can get alien dawg packed up for like £ 100 an oz in bars etc. Never seen it this low before .


at tht price i would need to try b4 i buy sounds REAL chirpy cheap cheap friend haha good onya tho if you can get decent in uk for tht price


----------



## heehaw (Jan 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> This place is owned by the NSA. They cooperate with Interpol. You may not like the results you get.


im NOT saying they r all the same but be aware some scouse fuckers would steal the eyes out of your head when your not looking.... AND come back later for ya eye lashes hahahah not all


----------



## Danja-83 (Jan 4, 2022)

heehaw said:


> at tht price i would need to try b4 i buy sounds REAL chirpy cheap cheap friend haha good onya tho if you can get decent in uk for tht price


It's bang on mate , like an afghan stardawg cross . Others were there like skittles and ak . People are doing monsters with a backlog stockpile nowadays.


----------



## raratt (Jan 4, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I mix weed with weed, because I can. An abundance of marijuana is a good problem to have.
> 
> I typically will buy a pound. My uncle is hooking me. Said he would just give me a pound. I told him I'd give him at least 500 bucks. Last pound I bought was 800.
> 
> ...


That's 70's prices!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> That's 70's prices!


Last pound I bought in the early '70s was $99.00


----------



## heehaw (Jan 4, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> It's bang on mate , like an afghan stardawg cross . Others were there like skittles and ak . People are doing monsters with a backlog stockpile nowadays.


i have a few afghans in myself almost ready with a few blackberry og kush banana kush roll on harvest...


----------



## Danja-83 (Jan 5, 2022)

I even lent 900 off my sister, so i could purchase one and cure it for a rainy day at these prices. 100 an oz is sound for my consumption .


----------



## conor c (Jan 16, 2022)

heehaw said:


> i live up in stornoway isle of lewis dude and its ..ready for this? ... £300 an oz of starrdawgg hahaha seriously man.. thats why i grow the shit myself i get rid of a wee bit here nd there which means i can cut down on the hours i NEED to work to make my doe ....


Aye you guys got it tough im no far from Glasgow prices where you are are mental growing your own is a must up there i agree there man


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)

About £1.


----------

